# Mit Fireworks Linien wie in Flash formen



## Coldfist (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

In Flash hat man die einfache Möglichkeit, eine Linie in eine Kurve umzuwandeln. Wenn man die Linie mit dem Umformunstool anfasst, dann verbiegt sich die ganze Linie.

Bei Fireworks dagegen kann man nur einen Bereich umformen. Dadurch wird nur ein Teil der Linie umgeformt, was dann aber nicht zu einer schön gekrümmten Linie führt.

Hab ich da vielleicht eine Option übersehen, oder geht das wirklich nur so?

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe
Coldfist


----------



## akrite (9. Januar 2004)

afaik gibt es nur die Möglichkeit mit dem Füllhalter und ein bischen Übung eine entsprechende Linie mit Krümmung zu erhalten, das von Dir angesprochene gibts nur in Flash.

Grüße
Andreas


----------

